# Paph. Lady Rothschild 'Anubis' AM



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2016)

Got 82 pts. AM

Ramon

Paph. Lady Rothschild 'Anubis' AM


----------



## monocotman (Aug 20, 2016)

That is one classy orchid!
David


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2016)

Thats sweet!!!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 20, 2016)

That's a keeper


----------



## cattmad (Aug 20, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2016)

Wowza! That is tops


----------



## Wendy (Aug 20, 2016)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 20, 2016)

Stunning. How big is the plant? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Beautiful! Just the right amount of stonei


----------



## Redtwist (Aug 20, 2016)

Beautifully symmetrical. Love the shiny black and green bud too.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 20, 2016)

That's quite something, Ramon. Big plant?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2016)

Stately! Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 21, 2016)

Magnificent flower.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 21, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> That's quite something, Ramon. Big plant?



No second bloom on a 3" pot. HOF

Ramon


----------



## juliana (Aug 21, 2016)

A Lovely Lady! The striping on the dorsal is wonderful.


----------



## emydura (Aug 21, 2016)

Absolutely outstanding. Lovely presentation. Easily deserves an AM award.


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice Lady Roth.

Don't have yet. Need to find a good one like that.


----------



## gego (Aug 23, 2016)

Top notch Ramon!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 23, 2016)

This is why people can go nuts for multifloral Paphs. Like a well composed artwork.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2016)

What a great presentation!


----------

